# Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round! WE leave in the A.M.



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We did some touch up clipping tonight and got feet trimmed. Hubby rasped them after this picture and they look great. Any ideas on anything else we need to do? Obviously he needs a bath  but that will come on Saturday. 

Oh do the contestants put polish or hoof magic on hooves and or horns for show?


UPDATE--Titan is all washced, show shined, trimmed and his toes are short (and I didn't even make him gimpy  ) We leave at 5 a.m. tomorrow!! We are taking him and his doe friend Penny-for company. 

I don't feel nervous-but I must be. Last night I had a dream that we were at the goat show. The judge pulled picked me with Titan and my daughter with her hamster??? (of all things!) as his potential picks for 3rd place. We had to walk around the ring for him to make his final decision and the winners-----my daughter and her hamster!!! :ROFL: 

yikes! Wish me luck and lots of good coffee


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

ok OBVIOUSLY it is time for me to go to bed! :greengrin: Here is the picture of our Titan Eggs'ponent


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

Trim more of his toes off, they dont have the same angle as horse hooves. Goats need to be more up on thier toes. See if you can find some photos of a goat or two in a show photo and you'll see what Im talking about.
You can put some baby oil on a rag and polish his horns and hooves, I use Rainmaker, but it makes a brown greasy mess if put on too much.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

EXCELLENT! Thank you--will do! Did I trim enough? I did his chest pretty good-so they can see definition (if there is any at his hage  ) and then trimmed wild hairs, tail and did his back thighs pretty good too--again so they can evaluate muscle mass.

Honestly Titan is pretty long and lanky if you ask me. I think he is growing UP rather than OUT at this point. Do you all think the weight/muscle mass is something he may fill out with? Do they grow like that--up first? His sire was a very tall buck. His great grandfather is Eggs Ryals Magnum-so I would think heaviness will be in the genes (his dam was from the Eggs line and she is pretty stout)

feel free to critique  I am new at this so knowing his flaws vs. plus's will help me to evalute if he should be a herdsire or help me to pick for purchases in the future 

I can also submit other pic's later today if you need additional angles


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*



> Trim more of his toes off, they dont have the same angle as horse hooves. Goats need to be more up on thier toes. See if you can find some photos of a goat or two in a show photo and you'll see what Im talking about.
> You can put some baby oil on a rag and polish his horns and hooves, I use Rainmaker, but it makes a brown greasy mess if put on too much.


 I agree... the toes are a bit long.... but be careful not to trim... so much...that he is going to limp....

How old is he?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

on the day of the show he will be 6 months.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

OK... I will critique him... but remember... this is my opinion and I may have a different boer standard of eye appeal...than you may have ...so don't take this the wrong way.... He isn't a bad buck ..

His pasterns look a bit weak...but that may be due to the toes being long...

For a 6 month old... I was hoping to see a bit more muscling on him.... he also doesn't have a twist... 
by this age... he should start showing these characters....even if ...his Sire is tall...

My boys... at 2.5 to 3 months old.. start showing the muscling and a maybe a bit of a twist....at that age...
I will know.... if they have what it takes then..... and what direction they will go...with muscling ect...or if they won't have it... :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

yes, I knew that muscling was not a strong point at this time, nor do I know if it will ever be.

Is there a way to build him up? Or is it just a natural thing?

What is a twist?? That way I can look that up & read about it.  I appreciate your input--alot!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

If you look at my avatar... you will see a round bum....that is a twist....

If you are feeding him well... he should be pumping up....
with some genetics ...it doesn't take much.........


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

He's a pretty boy  I am no pro so I have no input, only on the toes. Here's a link I found...not sure if this helps, but has a few illistrations
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... ooves.html
I am no expert on feet either, I do all of ours, and always learn something new. I read in another post never to trim their feet too close to a show just in case you do
make them sore. My kids have their first 4-H show in 9 days, and we'll do feet in about 3 or 4 days.

Another poster gave me advice on using a product called 'Pink' from the dollar store <it's for colored women's hair>. We have practiced and used this stuff as a finishing touch, and use it on the horns and hooves - makes them look really nice. We have hoof polish and didn't need it. I'd think if you use something like show sheen or satin sheen <we have a bottle of satin sheen>, then you could use that too. The thing I like about Pink is it makes them smell SOOOOOO GOOOOOOOD <did I stress that enough? LOL>, conditions, and gives them shine.

Good Luck with your show and make sure someone can get some pics to share! My kids are excited, but very nervous for their first show! Main thing I tell them is...JUST HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

thank you all!! Yes, we are in this for fun too  I will be happy just to experience my first show. I don't have high expectations it is all a learning curve.

Pam, you maybe very right about feeding. See, I don't grain him much (1/2 a day) and for a show buck that maybe ridiculously low? This past week I have been doing alot of research and I was AMAZED to see that some ranches feed their bucks 4lbs a DAY! I thought that was unhealthy due to urinary calculi issues? My goats get sudan, alfalfa 2x's a day and have a good pasture to graze in.

Should I grain him more? I certainly can I just have not been thinking I was feeding him "healthy" to avoid urinary problems.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

oh--just so you can evaluate I forgot to mention they get loose minerals in their feed bucket, have access to a mineral pan, get about 1 cup of boss a day as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*



> Pam, you maybe very right about feeding. See, I don't grain him much (1/2 a day) and for a show buck that maybe ridiculously low? This past week I have been doing alot of research and I was AMAZED to see that some ranches feed their bucks 4lbs a DAY! I thought that was unhealthy due to urinary calculi issues? My goats get sudan, alfalfa 2x's a day and have a good pasture to graze in.
> 
> Should I grain him more? I certainly can I just have not been thinking I was feeding him "healthy" to avoid urinary problems.


 If you want to put more bulk on him then yes... you should gear him up for a show...you don't need to keep him heavier all the time... it is when you think you are going to show him.... But I agree... 4 lbs is really risking problems... :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

How could I be sure giving him more in the few months before a show would not just make him "fat"?

Do you need to condition (exercise) a goat? Mine gets plenty of reg. activity a day-he has 4 acres to roam on. But do they either "have it" or "they don't"??? Can you muscle them up or do you just give them protein and it just works the same as excercising them?

sorry--it is hard to know


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

Yes... they do need exercised.... to build the muscle....not fat.... at the same time as increasing the feed intake.....

walking them on a treadmill may help.....



> But do they either "have it" or "they don't"??? Can you muscle them up or do you just give them protein and it just works the same as excercising them?


 With the goats...yes they either have it or they don't... if you pack good quality feed into them and they don't gain weight in a reasonable amount of time ...then he or she ...does not have the potential..... of muscling up.... :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

ok this helps. Hmmmm of course I sold my treadmill just months ago!

we have a bad boy buggy (kind of like a camo hunting type of a golf cart.) I could have him run around behind that!! hlala:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round!*

Any exercise... that works those muscles will help.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round! WE leave in the A*

good advice all--we will begin a new diet and excercise to see if it helps before the next show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trimming up for our 1st IBGA Go Round! WE leave in the A*

:thumbup: :hug:


----------

